# Totally awesome fight scene!



## Cruentus (Nov 29, 2006)

lol... I was on the edge of my seat. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APMfj2jz1e8&mode=related&search=


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 29, 2006)

Size matters not, judge me by my size do you? 

Oh geez. :lol:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 29, 2006)

hehehe

Thanks for the chuckle... I really needed that today!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 30, 2006)

Dudes...there are a whole bunch of these. I think there fricking hilarious! Here's more... enjoy!:

"Sneak Attack"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eoolXcOEA4&mode=related&search=

"Fight in Plaza"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4OzFQbqv9Q&mode=related&search=

"Hallway Fight"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iugSdBXvLCE&mode=related&search=

Girl Vs. Guy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_phJrCV5oNY&mode=related&search=

"Where's my Water?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBce-iwMKV8&mode=related&search=

"Clone Fight"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMyaAicf83o&mode=related&search=

"Who left the TV on?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDZk7tNvLfE&mode=related&search=

"Fight for Candy"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zM0spoEocs&mode=related&search=


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 24, 2006)

Handy lil' gun ya got there.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks have to come back to watch the rest, not enough time


----------

